# I forgot how hard it can be



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I know she will Tire eventually....
but I am so close to giving in.
Izzabella has been screaming in her 
crate for 1 hour and 10 mins non stop 
with no signs of stopping any time soon
far out I forgot how hard this is 
She has everything she needs, but still
she wont settle. I really hope she does soon


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww, Bless her. She is just scared and unsure right now. It is a big change for her. She will settle down and get used to things soon 

How is honey doing with her? Maybe it would be helpful to have them in the crate together if you do not feel there will be an issue? Maybe a warm hot water bottle and a little ticking clock would help?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Put her in another room that is safe and warm with light music on. Put a blanket over her crate and put her to bed for the night. It can take quite awhile for them to settle, like I said it took Trigger well over a week. I know its not easy, but she has to learn. I would not have her share a crate with your older dog, either...she will do better off with her own space.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

she settles immediately with honey 
but alone she wont, I will just keep
being payient, I guess I just needed 
to vent a little .


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The only caution I have is be aware if you let her spend all her time w/ Honey, she may bond to Honey instead of you...she also may annoy Honey or bother her. Some dogs will not let you know this and then just pop the puppy with a good bite, thus why until Asia is bigger, if we aren't watching her, she has her own pen, her own crate,... a dog/pup's ability to learn to be happy and content on its own is invaluable IMO.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

And btw its OK to vent. Some puppies have an amazing ability to be persistently annoying. It doesn't last long, though, at all


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella did really good with crate training. At first she didn't, and she cried so much I gave in and let her sleep with me the first 2 nights, but then I did some research. What I did was put a hot water bottle with a blanket over it in the back, and then a ticking clock under the same blanket. She no longer uses the water bottle, but I still put the clock in there and I swear it helps so much! Also the blanket, she will whine if we don't have the blanket over, but with the blanket we don't hear a peep anymore!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> The only caution I have is be aware if you let her spend all her time w/ Honey, she may bond to Honey instead of you...she also may annoy Honey or bother her. Some dogs will not let you know this and then just pop the puppy with a good bite, thus why until Asia is bigger, if we aren't watching her, she has her own pen, her own crate,... a dog/pup's ability to learn to be happy and content on its own is invaluable IMO.


I realise that, this is the reason I am giving her time in the pen alone, and the reason she is screaming!!
After an hours and a half of relentless screaming/howling I got her out and took her back out side with me. lets hope the past few hours have tired her some.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> And btw its OK to vent. Some puppies have an amazing ability to be persistently annoying. It doesn't last long, though, at all


I hope it doesn't


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Bella did really good with crate training. At first she didn't, and she cried so much I gave in and let her sleep with me the first 2 nights, but then I did some research. What I did was put a hot water bottle with a blanket over it in the back, and then a ticking clock under the same blanket. She no longer uses the water bottle, but I still put the clock in there and I swear it helps so much! Also the blanket, she will whine if we don't have the blanket over, but with the blanket we don't hear a peep anymore!


I will not be giving in even if she screams for 36 hours lol she isnt sleeping in my bed. 
I cant give her a hot water bottle as its the middle of summer here way to hot. I will go out tomorrow and buy her a clock.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Its a good thing theyre cute, eh?! To be honest I havent much enjoyed the puppy stage since I got Reese. I remember him being the perfect puppy, he probably wasnt, but he was _my_ first dog so I enjoyed it. Miley drove me crazy until she was about 5 months old, Leo is just starting to settle down and he is nearly 6 months. Dont even get me started on our lab, Ben. I felt like I was trapped in _Marley and Me_, he was an absolute TERROR! Yes puppies are adorable and fun, but I feel like they all just act like "puppies" and then when they start to mature you get to see their personalities come out a lot better. Maybe its just that we have had 3 puppies in the last year and Im puppied out, but I really do prefer an adult to a puppy any day. 
Hang in there though! Problems like getting them settled into their crates and a routine are very short term, things will be much easier in a few days. Shell be a fab companion for your family and for Honey for life, so putting up with a bratty puppy is worth it  They really are WORK at this age though arent they??! I second what Kristi said too about putting her in another room in her crate if she still hasnt stopped screaming through the night in a day or two. Just set an alarm for half way through the night so you can take her out to potty, that way you can get a little sleep. Ben shrieked in his kennel almost all night for the first 3-4 nights, and the only reason he was still sleeping in our room was that we lived in a house with roommates at the time so there was no where else to put him! The odd time he would stop howling we would lie motionless in the bed, afraid to even breath unless it started him up again. We did find that he slept better with a blanket even though it was a comfortable temp in our house. Maybe stick a little blanket or a hand towel in with her that she can snuggle up under if she wants, even though its summer there you know how chis love to seek out the heat!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Its a good thing theyre cute, eh?! To be honest I havent much enjoyed the puppy stage since I got Reese. I remember him being the perfect puppy, he probably wasnt, but he was _my_ first dog so I enjoyed it. Miley drove me crazy until she was about 5 months old, Leo is just starting to settle down and he is nearly 6 months. Dont even get me started on our lab, Ben. I felt like I was trapped in _Marley and Me_, he was an absolute TERROR! Yes puppies are adorable and fun, but I feel like they all just act like "puppies" and then when they start to mature you get to see their personalities come out a lot better. Maybe its just that we have had 3 puppies in the last year and Im puppied out, but I really do prefer an adult to a puppy any day.
> Hang in there though! Problems like getting them settled into their crates and a routine are very short term, things will be much easier in a few days. Shell be a fab companion for your family and for Honey for life, so putting up with a bratty puppy is worth it  They really are WORK at this age though arent they??! I second what Kristi said too about putting her in another room in her crate if she still hasnt stopped screaming through the night in a day or two. Just set an alarm for half way through the night so you can take her out to potty, that way you can get a little sleep. Ben shrieked in his kennel almost all night for the first 3-4 nights, and the only reason he was still sleeping in our room was that we lived in a house with roommates at the time so there was no where else to put him! The odd time he would stop howling we would lie motionless in the bed, afraid to even breath unless it started him up again. We did find that he slept better with a blanket even though it was a comfortable temp in our house. Maybe stick a little blanket or a hand towel in with her that she can snuggle up under if she wants, even though its summer there you know how chis love to seek out the heat!


Thanks so much for your reply, with the lab lol I have been told that they literally eat you out of house and home for the 1st few years, you are very brave getting a lab puppy 
I have never been a puppy person but I know if I stick it out I will have a beautiful dog at the end of it, such a long hard road when your puppy is a brat!
She has 2 blankets in her crate even though its summer I have given her thin blankets (baby wraps) looks like I am in for a long loud night. I will let you know how we go in the morning.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im sure she will be fine  , i love the little howl sugar used to do that lol i called it her sad song


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you tried giving her her food in the crate and titbits ,so making it a lovely place to be ? A big teddy to cuddle up with,Dottie always cuddles her Teddy when she sleeps,the radio is a good idea,DAP spray helps them settle if she's anxious


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Remember that if she screams her head off.... and you go and pick her up... you are REINFORCING her behavior. So next time she will scream louder and longer. NEVER pick her up when she is hollering. Wait until she's quiet, and THEN get her out. Even if that means you have to wait. 

Brody screamed his head off for almost a week. It was a good 5 or 6 nights. Started with barking and then accelerated into full blown screaming! Nothing we tried would calm him down. We exercised and played with him until he was exhausted thinking he'd sleep (nope). We made sure he pottied and had eaten and was content (nope). Tried soft blankies and a stuffed toy (nope). A little ticking clock (nope). A radio with soft music (nope). A night light (nope). NOTHING we did shut him up. So we put him in his crate in the downstairs bathroom with the door closed, the fan on, and a nightlight and a radio tuned to soft music and let him cry it out. Would wake up in the middle of the night and sure enough - we could hear him. It was HORRIBLE. But.... it finally worked. He learned to calm himself down and sleep. 

On the 6th night we finally all got a good nights rest and he has been perfect ever since. You have to ride out this tough time or she will never learn how to calm herself. Do NOT put her in bed with you, unless you plan on sleeping with her for the rest of her life. She needs to learn how to sleep alone.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I hate to say it but they are smart little critters. How did she do last night? I have no idea what the time difference is between here and there but I hope you managed to get some sleep


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

michele said:


> Have you tried giving her her food in the crate and titbits ,so making it a lovely place to be ? A big teddy to cuddle up with,Dottie always cuddles her Teddy when she sleeps,the radio is a good idea,DAP spray helps them settle if she's anxious


yes I have tried all of that except for DAP spray, what is DAP spray?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Remember that if she screams her head off.... and you go and pick her up... you are REINFORCING her behavior. So next time she will scream louder and longer. NEVER pick her up when she is hollering. Wait until she's quiet, and THEN get her out. Even if that means you have to wait.
> 
> Brody screamed his head off for almost a week. It was a good 5 or 6 nights. Started with barking and then accelerated into full blown screaming! Nothing we tried would calm him down. We exercised and played with him until he was exhausted thinking he'd sleep (nope). We made sure he pottied and had eaten and was content (nope). Tried soft blankies and a stuffed toy (nope). A little ticking clock (nope). A radio with soft music (nope). A night light (nope). NOTHING we did shut him up. So we put him in his crate in the downstairs bathroom with the door closed, the fan on, and a nightlight and a radio tuned to soft music and let him cry it out. Would wake up in the middle of the night and sure enough - we could hear him. It was HORRIBLE. But.... it finally worked. He learned to calm himself down and sleep.
> 
> On the 6th night we finally all got a good nights rest and he has been perfect ever since. You have to ride out this tough time or she will never learn how to calm herself. Do NOT put her in bed with you, unless you plan on sleeping with her for the rest of her life. She needs to learn how to sleep alone.


I am aware of everything you said and that is what I am doing. an nothing is working for us either except the clock I am going to buy one today


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol I hate to say it but they are smart little critters. How did she do last night? I have no idea what the time difference is between here and there but I hope you managed to get some sleep


grrr very smart. Ok I just woke up 20 mins ago at 6:30am
had the worst nights sleep.
we also have cats and one in particular (my sons cat Chilli) is a brat during the night he will cry to be let in and out. EVERY time that cat made a noise Izzy would wake up again. I ended up falling asleep at around 4am and she was still crying. So from what I can guess she probably got maybe an hours sleep if that.
this morning I woke up to her entire pen being covered in poop and her covered in poop. the only poop on the peepad was poop paw prints. 
Lets hope for a better day today. and a better sleep tonight. I took her to the toilet 4 times last night after she had her last meal and she peed 3 times and pooped once. Tonight I am going to try locking the cat out side  maybe that will help?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I guess it is possible that she stressed herself into upsetting her tummy?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh gosh, Brody pooped his bed the first few nights too. I think he just got so upset that he had to poop and then he just walked in it and laid in it and it was a HUGE mess. So I understand your feelings there!!! It was a totally miserable couple of days. Thank goodness he grew out of that.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess it is possible that she stressed herself into upsetting her tummy?





Brodysmom said:


> oh gosh, Brody pooped his bed the first few nights too. I think he just got so upset that he had to poop and then he just walked in it and laid in it and it was a HUGE mess. So I understand your feelings there!!! It was a totally miserable couple of days. Thank goodness he grew out of that.


I'm really not sure? Unless she just cant hold on?
Well I believe that I have some good news to share this morning.
I have both chi's on the front deck with me at the moment while I am on my laptop, I havent put Izzy in the outdoor pen yet this morning, anyway I have a bed and blanket beside me on the ground and Izzy was laying asleep on it. She woke up and went straight over to the steps (she cant get down them by her self)
Anyway she went over to the steps and looked sort of confused so I thought hmm toilet? I took her to the grass and she immediately went and did a poo!! I think she was actually trying to tell me she needed to go?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yikes, that sounds like a rough night! Eek. Better luck tonight! I think a bathroom as far away as possible from your bedrooms with the fan on as Tracy suggested will muffle any sounds that might disturb her, help to sooth her, and hopefully muffle her screaming a bit too. Id try that tonight if I were you, and just get up once or twice to let her out and otherwise ignore it the best you can. She will grow out of it in a few days and theres no sense in you both being tired and miserable.
I can totally sympathize with the poop thing. The lab puppy was NOT my choice, he is a very smart and sweet dog but a lot of extra work and just a nightmare as a puppy, but my fiance just HAD to have a yellow lab  Anyway, wed had him for a week or two and although he started sleeping most of the night he would still scream bloody murder when we left, you could hear it from the street. I got home from a long day of class and was just going to stick my head in our room to yell at Ben to shut up, normally I would just ignore him til he was quiet but he was being especially loud, and there was poop EVERYWHERE. He had upset himself so much that there was liquid diarrhea all over his crate, all over him, even on his head, and all over the carpet because hed somehow managed to shove the bottom tray out of the kennel. We both had to get in the shower, it was awful  
Just remember this cant go on forever!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Yikes, that sounds like a rough night! Eek. Better luck tonight! I think a bathroom as far away as possible from your bedrooms with the fan on as Tracy suggested will muffle any sounds that might disturb her, help to sooth her, and hopefully muffle her screaming a bit too. Id try that tonight if I were you, and just get up once or twice to let her out and otherwise ignore it the best you can. She will grow out of it in a few days and theres no sense in you both being tired and miserable.
> I can totally sympathize with the poop thing. The lab puppy was NOT my choice, he is a very smart and sweet dog but a lot of extra work and just a nightmare as a puppy, but my fiance just HAD to have a yellow lab  Anyway, wed had him for a week or two and although he started sleeping most of the night he would still scream bloody murder when we left, you could hear it from the street. I got home from a long day of class and was just going to stick my head in our room to yell at Ben to shut up, normally I would just ignore him til he was quiet but he was being especially loud, and there was poop EVERYWHERE. He had upset himself so much that there was liquid diarrhea all over his crate, all over him, even on his head, and all over the carpet because hed somehow managed to shove the bottom tray out of the kennel. We both had to get in the shower, it was awful
> Just remember this cant go on forever!


I feel sorry for you with the lab, bigger dogs mean bigger mess's 

Hubby kept reminding me last night that it wont go on forever, even though he had to get up at 5am with only 1 hours sleep to go to work and do a 12 hours shift in the hot sun, he was still in much better spirits then me 
I cant put her in the bathroom as we only have 1 bathroom, and I have 2 kids that need to go to the toilet during the night.
Laundry is out of the question as our Kitty litter is in there and moving it would be not a good thing as it will confuse my cats then they would start pooping everywhere -NO MORE POO PLEASE- 
That only leaves the loungeroom where the chi's currently sleep its all tiled on the floor so easier to clean.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she sounds like a little terror , but wont last long , is her poo still normal ?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> she sounds like a little terror , but wont last long , is her poo still normal ?


yes he poo's are normal


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> she sounds like a little terror , but wont last long , is her poo still normal ?


I really need to get some house work done, and I have put her in her pen out the front. I dont want her in her inside pen during the day when I am home. I want her to get used to our routine as I am normally out side. I have been sitting on the front deck and she knows I am here and she is still screaming.
I need to clean her inside pen as it has poop everywhere. The only time she is quiet is when I am holding her or she is beside me on the deck. In 2 days I have had 2 neighbours scream at me and tell me to "shut that dog up" I have ignored them. If they say it again I am going to say, do I tell you to shut your kids up? NO!! I dont know what else to do, I know she has to get used to being in her pen but this is ridiculous  even when she is in her indoor pen you can hear her from the street


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I have counted how long she has been quiet for
the longest was 17 seconds YES you read right 17 SECONDS
that was yesterday today the longest has been 8 seconds.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! Oh gosh, I know it's not funny at all, but I can't help but smile and remember when Brody was doing the same thing. This too shall pass. Just hang in there. Keep on doing what you are doing. She will learn. Don't ever get her out of her pen unless she's being quiet so she learns that being quiet gets her what she wants.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> LOL! Oh gosh, I know it's not funny at all, but I can't help but smile and remember when Brody was doing the same thing. This too shall pass. Just hang in there. Keep on doing what you are doing. She will learn. Don't ever get her out of her pen unless she's being quiet so she learns that being quiet gets her what she wants.


far out she may never come out of her pen  she is never quiet
I have an 8 year old son with autism so I have a little practice with patience lol but Izzy is really testing that!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG she has worked her self up so much that she is now standing in her water bowl 
probably to cool off, little brat is probably doing it so I come and top it back up with clean water. FAR OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She sounds like a pistol!! LOL!! Oh this brings back so many memories of Brody as a baby. He was sooooooooo baaaaaaaaaaad!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, Manda, that's brutal. I feel for you. I can't offer anything that hasn't already been offered, just hang in there, hun. My Pom was fairly difficult too, I think it took her a week to settle. It was hard, but we got there and you will too.  Sooner, rather then later, let's hope!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> She sounds like a pistol!! LOL!! Oh this brings back so many memories of Brody as a baby. He was sooooooooo baaaaaaaaaaad!!!!


oh she is bad, I have managed to get my dish's done and yes she is still screaming  oh my I hope this ends soon


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh gosh, Manda, that's brutal. I feel for you. I can't offer anything that hasn't already been offered, just hang in there, hun. My Pom was fairly difficult too, I think it took her a week to settle. It was hard, but we got there and you will too.  Sooner, rather then later, let's hope!


I hope its sooner rather then later also. Kinda takes the fun out of having a new pup when they are like this, I mean I can handle a bit of crying and what not, I understand the reason she is doing it, but I have had her for 3 days now and it has been non stop unless I am holding her and lets face it I cant do that all the time, I have kids also  Phew i am getting very tired.


----------

